# Fully Converted Mechanicus Robot Army For Sale [UK]



## Kolonel Grotsnik (Mar 25, 2011)

I’ve been converting armies for years now, most of them proving popular at tournaments, one of which is my renegade Mechanicus cult army; The Zanatorians!
An army of Mechanicus robots under the control of a renegade Tech Magos, who goal is to obtain power and knowledge regarding forbidden and lost technologies from the Dark Ages. 









_Artwork Created For The Army_​
The army consists of a variety of fully converted miniatures, some of which are made up of several components that are no longer in production and were hard to obtain. The Zanatorian Machine Cult have won 2 best army awards and were on display at the Warhammer World Miniatures Hall during the Winter of 2010.









_Trophy Not Included_ ​However while the army is fantastic to look at, it can be confusing at times. So I recommend it for collectors only.

But if you wish to use it for friendly games you can use the Daemon codex to field a 1500pt Tzeentch Daemon army with them thou there is a few extra models included, with each model designed to represent a certain unit from the daemon codex. 
They were designed originally to be Necrons but ended up as Daemons count as army. With the new Necron codex out I have been tempted to redo them but I don’t have as much disposable income as I once did. 

*But I enjoyed creating them too much to have them sit around the house gathering dust so I’m looking to sell them. Anyway here are the conversions*









*Avatar Of The Machine God* (Winged Daemon Prince)









*Machine Lord* (40mm Objective Marker)









*Shatterer Robots* (Flamers)

















*Iron Guard Robots + Mastermind* (Pink Horrors & Changling)
More detailed pictured of a single Iron Guard robot conversion









*Steel Scorpions* (Nurglings) 
Alternative View









*Disruptors* (Screamers)









*Golems* (Daemon Princes)
Rear Shot and Size Ref









*Harbinger Tanks* (Chariots Of Tzeentch) 
More Detailed Picture









*25mm Objectives*​
In total the army includes
_2 Chariots Of Tzzentch,
2X4 Flamers Of Tzzentch,
2X8 Pink Horrors,
7 Pink Horrors including Changling,
5 Nurgling Swarms,
3 Screamers,
2 Daemon Princes,
1 Winged Daemon Prince,
& 1 40mm & 3 25mm themed Objective Markers
Plus Army Case and Codex (and A3 Printed Artwork if you would like it included)_

*So if your interested in buying this unique army, PM me with an offer.*

*THE MOBILE FORTRESS*
Another item I’d like to throw up for sale is an unassembled conversion called ‘The Mobile Fortress’ Designed to be a monolith thou it can easily be built to represent a land raider if you’d like. Basically you sandwich the manfactorum parts between the monolith bases thou you will need to fill the gaps with plasticard. A great centre-piece for any Mechanicus army.

















*So if you interested in the mobile fortress conversion PM me.*


----------

